# Intra jails file exchange



## Klinki (Sep 13, 2010)

Hello,

i am looking for a way to symlink one dir between two jails. Of course it is not working but at the moment i do not see a different way to keep to folder in sync - maybe anyone of you got an idea how to solv this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 13, 2010)

Tried nullfs(5) / mount_nullfs(8)?


----------



## Klinki (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks ! Thats what i searched for!


----------

